# Taxidermy/Processing



## Gone Wishin (Mar 16, 2013)

Just looking for recommendations in the portage county area. Thanks guys.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Justin, I found three locals, edsalls taxidermy Ravenna , pinewood on palm rd in suffield and skips tax- in mantua twp. If you needs phone numbers let me know , you planning on getting a big one this year?


----------



## Gone Wishin (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks Jerry. If i said i planned on it i prob wouldnt see a deer the whole year... just in case i guess lol.


----------



## wildlife53 (Jun 12, 2011)

Bill's Taxidermy in Atwater does a good job.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Bills


----------

